# Acrylic for base plates.



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Not too bad of a price for this.
http://208.131.146.217/mm5/merchant...Code=DPI&Category_Code=354_Clear_Cast_Acrylic


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I agree, very nice prices indeed. You might want to add your link to the link database on the forums.  (just a thought)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike,

I've dealt with these guys for engraving supplies at work (they carry all the Scott phenolic sign engraving equipment), they're a decent company to do business with.

I hadn't thought of them for other acrylic. Thanks for the idea.


----------

